

A Facebook like modal photo library - mikesilvis
https://github.com/mikesilvis/mikes-modal-library

======
gknoy
Very slick!

How are +/- stars done? I clicked the star a few times, and it seemed to count
down from 4 to -3, which persisted on page reload. I'm not sure if others
found a "subtract stars" button that I did not notice, or if I was causing it.

~~~
mikesilvis
i'm not sure. I just threw a DISQUS plugin there for demonstration purposes.

------
wd7
This is a pretty neat clone. But wasn't Facebook's own implementation a ripoff
of Google+?

~~~
mikesilvis
ha i have no idea possibly. Either way that is where my inspiration came from.

